# Seguimento Marítimo 2023 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc.)



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 12:40)

Tópico de 2023 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias, temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Links úteis:

Temperatura da água*
IPMA - Informação Costeira
IPMA - Cartas de previsão para Portugal
Modelo MOHID
NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
NOAA Wave Watch III
WindGuru
Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
Associação Bandeira Azul
Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
Offshore
Surftotal
WindGuru

*Webcams*
BeachCam (várias webcams)
Praia da Salema Algarve
Sagres
Lagos

*Anos anteriores*
Seguimento Marítimo 2022
Seguimento Marítimo 2021
Seguimento Marítimo 2020
Seguimento Marítimo 2019
Seguimento Marítimo 2018 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2017 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2016 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2015 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)
Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2023 às 15:50)

Grande evento de ondulação de fundo no próximo Domingo dia 8, a começar de madrugada e a durar todo o dia.

Ondulação 5 a 6 m e possivelmente maior no litoral Norte. Período até 17 segundos e possivelmente maior na costa ocidental da região Sul ao fim da tarde.












A razão para tal geração de ondas no Atlântico é a primeira grande depressão de Janeiro, com ventos de força de furacão, atingindo o maior cavamento na 6ª dia 6 e sábado dia 7.











Este evento de ondas será no entanto simultâneo com a chegada ao continente novamente da chuva associada a frentes atlânticas de oeste.


----------



## GSM2046 (Domingo às 14:12)

Há gajos mesmo tótós! Quase maré cheia e foi-se pôr mesmo a jeito.
Ainda andou de reboleta na boca do rio das Maçãs.Vá lá, safou-se,


----------



## guisilva5000 (Domingo às 15:17)

Praia das Maçãs fica irreconhecível no Inverno, que contraste brutal.


----------



## Cesar (Domingo às 20:51)

Por aqui a minha Ribeira parecia o mar.


----------



## Stormlover (Segunda às 00:00)

Escolhi a Ericeira para o primeiro evento de agitação marítima deste 2023, espero que o primeiro de muitos.


----------

